# Hello from Berkshire



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

wow, you are starting with Warre hives? You must be one who enjoys a challenge. 

Have you considered taking on a Langstroth hive so you can compare the experience?

Welcome!


----------



## Bedsoiler (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks! Yes I did consider many hive types but liked the less intervention of the warre. The thing that struck me the most about bee keepers is how much they want to tear off the bees roof and keep pulling out the young into the fresh air in order to look at them, it just doesn't feel right to me. To be honest I don't know yet so do not want to discount any options. Still finding my feet at the moment.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Bedsoiler said:


> The thing that struck me the most about bee keepers is how much they want to tear off the bees roof and keep pulling out the young into the fresh air in order to look at them, it just doesn't feel right to me.


How else will I find out if I rolled the queen when I inspected the last time?


----------



## Bedsoiler (Sep 5, 2016)

In a warre hive you do not have movable frames so there will be no queen rolling, in theory the only time you open the hive up is when you take off honey at the end of the summer, a great deal can be learned about the bees by just watching them come and go at the hive entrance.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Bedsoiler said:


> a great deal can be learned about the bees by just watching them come and go at the hive entrance.


Unfortunately, there is also quite a bit that can be missed by only watching the hive entrance.

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe you could convert a warre hive to an observation hive? Cover the glass when not inspecting?


----------



## Bedsoiler (Sep 5, 2016)

That is an excellent idea! And I do plan to to put some viewing windows into the next set of boxes i build over this winter, at the very least I will know when to add more room without opening the hive.


----------



## Bedsoiler (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks leifliberty


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees.


----------

